
The Real Lesson for Data Science That Is Demonstrated by Palantir's Struggles - Malarkey73
http://simplystatistics.org/2016/05/11/palantir-struggles/?platform=hootsuite
======
Malarkey73
A lot of this hit home to me as similar to my experience in bioinformatics -
where all the formats are standardised and everything should be reproducible -
but almost every project ends up completely different.

Software + Research = Chaos

